# How to disable clutch start switch



## JackMoney (Sep 13, 2004)

Got a '95 Altima and I'd like to know how to disable the clutch start up switch. My mom is short and it's difficult for her to push the clutch all the way to the floor in order to start the car so I want to disable that switch. Anyone know how to do that? I thought it might be as simple as unplugging a wire harness or something but not sure, haven't gotten in there to look. I thought maybe someone here might know. Any help is appreciated, thanks!

Jack Money


----------

